
Esoteric Input Methods: Dasher and Morse - TBF-RnD
http://tbf-rnd.life/blog/2019/05/27/dasher-method-and-what-i-am-trying-to-accomplish/
======
kranzky
Nice, I remember playing with Dasher many moons ago; visited David MacKay
(RIP) back in 1996. In 2009 I developed my own text input system called
D-Board. There's a brief video of a prototype here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do0fUWME0Mw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do0fUWME0Mw)

Source code of the prototype is here:
[https://github.com/kranzky/d_board](https://github.com/kranzky/d_board)

In fact, with the help of Paul Geerts, I submitted an earlier version of
d-Board to SONY in 2006 or thereabouts while working in game development. It
ran on the PS3 and used a similar interface to that shown in the video. The
search menu in the PlayStation Store on PS4 later adopted this interface
(although it's been replaced by an OSK these days), perhaps because somebody
saw the prototype and decided they'd use it there.

